# My cabomba flowered!



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Totally by accident.. I just looked it up and apparently it's really hard to "make" this happen, but a few days ago it developed these little buds and I wasn't sure if they were new shoots or what, but today I have flowers! 










However, I didn't notice until I had knocked most of them off during my water change and they were floating around in the tank.. oops


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

So pretty! That's really awesome


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay you!

Awesome!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

pretty!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome! Cool deal.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

So pretty! i didn't even know they could bloom flowers.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Clearly your tank is a happy place for plants! (which almost certainly means it's a very happy place for fish). Congrats on the flowers!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow that is so pretty you must have a water plant green thumb !!!!


----------

